# Another round of theft at Hoover docks



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like at least ten more boats were broken into on Monday night at the docks by the dam. More gas tanks, batteries and equipment were stolen. Including a boat that was taken out of one of the docks to help steal all the equipment. Even boats that were covered up were ransacked.

I would encourage anyone who has a boat at the Hoover docks to call Columbus Parks and voice their frustrations. We don't pay 550 per year to get our boats broken into twice in a month. They need to at least install cameras. 

This time they went into all the docks. B, C, D and E. Last time I think it was just pretty much A and B dock.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This is awful!! They need to install cameras. How long can they let this go on? Or atleast someone to watch, take shifts through the night, or would that be too much to ask Columbus Parks?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i have no stock in this at all but this is getting ridiculous...the fact that they came back to hit more is absurd....they know there is garbage security...something MUST be done


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sad to hear again.

Was up at my cousins marina this last weekend on Erie and everyone there leaves everything out and they never have an issue. Not sure what they have for security but you can drive right in and out. Asked why they didn't lock things up and they laughed and said "this isn't Columbus".

I do know that everyone there keeps track of each other and anyone odd they will talk to them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow....I'm speechless. "Columbus" isn't far down the road. I'd lock anything and everything while visiting Hoover. Thieves are getting desperate and creative.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

I volunteer for 1 or 2 nights of watch duty a month. I also volunteer to organize the entire thing if there are enough takers? Maybe I will (or will ask to have someone) post something on the board in the turnaround.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bimmer said:


> Very sad to hear again.
> 
> Was up at *my cousins marina this last weekend on Erie and everyone there leaves everything out *and they never have an issue. Not sure what they have for security but you can drive right in and out. Asked why they didn't lock things up and they laughed and said "this isn't Columbus".
> 
> I do know that everyone there keeps track of each other and anyone odd they will talk to them.


Where's that marina?  LOL


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pull the boats out. As long as people keep paying the $550 what do they care? I'm sorry I think it's a great resource we have there and appreciate it but enough is enough. You can't really lock a boat up. I'd be looking for a new lake.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

They need to start patrolling it a lot more. Last year I took my wife there and right before dark we witnessed a drug deal going on right in the baldridge ramp parking lot. I now carry when I go fishing there


----------



## bmath (Jun 7, 2012)

I fish near or off the dam 1-2 nights a week till the early morning time and rangers and Blendin Township do patrol it well I see them all the time there and even walking around near the docks and shores.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

tis' the season, had knee surgery today so am stayin up at my rents for a day or two. Apparently, well my brother was at work tonight our house got broken into and my tv got stolen. Was on of many home and car invasions on the block. Warm weather brings out the thieves everywhere!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

good luck on that surgery brother..


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

marley.r said:


> I volunteer for 1 or 2 nights of watch duty a month. I also volunteer to organize the entire thing if there are enough takers? Maybe I will (or will ask to have someone) post something on the board in the turnaround.


I'd volunteer a couple nights a month too.... BUT can you CCW? I know that is not the answer but maybe some improved bright lighting with camaras could deter thefts.... Something needs to be done.(Like dock security).


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I called columbus parks and rec to ask if there is a plan in place to curtail these criminal activities. Pretty much got the cold shoulder. "Yeah, we know it happened, here is the police phone number in case you see anything".

I asked if they had considered installing cameras and they said it would have to go into the city budget and get approved. Didn't sound like they really cared. I really don't think it would cost more than 2-3k to install cameras. Also told them if there are no cameras, they are going to lose slip owners.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

They don't care as long as you pay your bills. They get threats all the time of people leaving but never do. I'd say if a big group goes there trailers ready and tell them do do something or your gone they might do something and if they don't just start pulling out. The truth is no one will do anything and we will be reading these same post next month and the month after. It sucks, but its true. Sorry for any ones stuff that was taken but it's going to happen again. 
If it has to go to the cities budget, what percentage of your fees go back to the water? I really don't know but I bet its not much but I could be wrong.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hey check craigslist for your stolen stuff,there is alot of cheap stuff on there that is worth more than they are asking,also saw a pawn shop on there selling a gander mt. tacklebox full of new lures no fisherman in his right mind would sell/pawn a box like that GO check and keep checking c-list i got a feeling on this one...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Total scum bags 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

grino21 said:


> I called columbus parks and rec to ask if there is a plan in place to curtail these criminal activities. Pretty much got the cold shoulder. "Yeah, we know it happened, here is the police phone number in case you see anything".
> 
> I asked if they had considered installing cameras and they said it would have to go into the city budget and get approved. Didn't sound like they really cared. I really don't think it would cost more than 2-3k to install cameras. Also told them if there are no cameras, they are going to lose slip owners.


Has anyone ever seen the camera on the lower east side of the dam? It can be done (RF). Would trail cams be of some use? What if a few were placed somewhere inconspicuous? You could have 5-10 good trail cams for the price of one wireless CCTV cam installed.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Im curious how much it would cost to set up cameras, as well as monthly costs to maintain/monitor them. Probably much, much more than 2-3k. Thing is, it could be done for much, much less.......like 2-3k.....lol....maybe a community group could get together and do it themselves....heck put up a link to the cam on ogf.....thieves will PLUMMET....seriously...

Of course the cameras will probably get vandalized....and stolen...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There was a news item about a guy who stole the security cameras out of a laundromat, but he failed to steal the recorder in the office...


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Some people are still having a rough time finding work or obtaining enough hours. My spare tire was stolen off my pick up a year ago. How much can someone get for a spare tire anyway?


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, check craigslist. Just saw an add for fishing/boating stuff. Guy had random everything. Bolt on old school rod holders 4 connected, batteries, tackle, vest, marine radio, a bunch of other stuff some still new in the package. Obviously way under priced on everything. Just from the pile it looked pretty strange and most likely like it came from a type of person who did not purchase the items and could have gone boat to boat taking things. I could be wrong and way out of line. I know that some people just want to unload their own crap that they don't need or want but, I strongly suggest taking a look.

Maybe we could create a place to list the items that people had taken so we all could watch out. I'm on craigslist almost every night and would have no problem looking for some of the stolen items and reporting back to the owner if I knew what to watch for.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Had a Bite said:


> I agree, check craigslist. Just saw an add for fishing/boating stuff. Guy had random everything. Bolt on old school rod holders 4 connected, batteries, tackle, vest, marine radio, a bunch of other stuff some still new in the package. Obviously way under priced on everything. Just from the pile it looked pretty strange and most likely like it came from a type of person who did not purchase the items and could have gone boat to boat taking things. I could be wrong and way out of line. I know that some people just want to unload their own crap that they don't need or want but, I strongly suggest taking a look.
> 
> Maybe we could create a place to list the items that people had taken so we all could watch out. I'm on craigslist almost every night and would have no problem looking for some of the stolen items and reporting back to the owner if I knew what to watch for.


Can you post a link?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Can you post a link?


http://columbus.craigslist.org/sgd/3056774911.html



> Large Gander Mountain bag full of new fishing lures in flambeau cases
> 
> Serious buyers only, no trades
> 4056 W Broad St
> (614) 276-2121


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Can we request this thread sticky? moderator?


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

That's not the one that I saw but I just looked and I couldn't find it. I think that it was removed. But I will keep my eyes open. The only one that I saw right away was a bunch of bumpers and a chair, nothing strange with that one. I'll keep looking and post if I find it again but I'm pretty sure that it was removed.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hit ur history button and find out


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ohh oops. I was thinking he was asking for the loaded Gander Mountain tackle bag.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/sgd/3056774911.html


The gander bag is at 4056 W. Broad which is Levs Pawn Shop......hmmmmmmm!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

No luck in the history. But you can go on there and look for it but I didn't see it even after a 2nd look.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anymore news on the security on hoover?


cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/spo/3034155088.html

400 for to good to be honest true deal


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

looks like a mix lot


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah that doesn't look like a Hoover setup. Looks legit to me.


----------

